# The Robin Soundtrack made using Spitfire Audio's Loegria



## SonicZest (Apr 8, 2014)

Just a little something I've been working on... Hope you like it.

All the scoring was done with Logic and Kontakt. I've been making good use of the Spitfire Audio sample libraries.







http://vimeo.com/91154078

---------------------------------------------------

Sonic Zest presents... Glass Hand Drums for Kontakt - www.soniczest.com


----------



## Leo Badinella (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

